

Java tops 2012 list for most dangerous software flaws - rainmaker23
http://www.cso.com.au/article/452796/java_tops_2012_list_most_dangerous_software_flaws/

======
politician
Ugh, I was assaulted by advertising popups, flyovers, and animations when I
followed this link.

------
hamburglar
Java tops 2012 list for most dangerous software flaws, Adobe Flash team
breathes a sigh of relief

